# Leap / blood allergy testing in the UK?



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi all,As subject really. I've done the electrode-type allergy test and the hair analysis one.I've spent three months living on fish, chicken and brown rice (







really, no cheating or anything) and although I do feel better in myself for cutting the rubbish out of my diet (no lactose, sweets, chocolate, potatoes, white rice, wheat, yeast, alcohol etc. etc.) and only eating whole foods, no processed rubbish. My IBS has only improved in one area (no more D) but I'm still left with bad gas every day that shows no sign of improvement.I will stick with this bland-beyond-belief diet forever if I must to not have D but I want to be rid of all the gas!!!







Oh and don't worry folks I am taking recommended daily amounts of vitamins and minerals (gluten, lactose, etc. free to stick with this diet.)My GP just wants to prescribe me the next thing on his list for IBS and not one of his prescriptions have made me any better so I won't touch medication with a proverbial barge pole!So where do I go from here? Any advice? Anyone know of any blood allergy testing in the UK cos I think I'd like to make that my next step unless you guys have any other ideas?Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Stressed out....While Professor Brostoff of Kings College is our chief consulting immunologist,["FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London] http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 ...we do not yet have a lab in the U.K. Trying to get the old USA served first.Of all the various other possibilities open to you in the U.K. there is one type of test, which was invented years ago by our chief immunologist and was his "first generation" of blood tests for food sensitivities, and is available in the U.K. from one or two places.If you will send an email to leal###leapallergy.com I will have our Professional Services Director send you the information on how to acces that testing. It is owned by another company, origiganlly founded in the 1980's by our immunologist and founder, which he left to found this comapny and develop the new methodolgy we use.The testing I am talking about I beleive is the next best thing and to me probably the best you can get over there at this time.MNL


----------



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

Try a vega test.Some chemists do this test for allergies,it's done with a machine.Or try kinesiology,which tests your muscle reactions to foods and chemicals.Check out local natural health centres,somebody should be able to test you for intolerances.


----------



## AOK (Dec 8, 2001)

York Laboratories offer a food intolerance test in the U.K.. There is also another company called Nutriton or something that sounds like this. Put Food Intolerances into the www.google.co.uk search engine and it should provide the answer for you.Hopew this is of help.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The Nutron test is not reliable. In the UK I would consider ALCAT first (see Oxoford Allergy Center or Deddington Allergy Center, Peter Fell, MD) and the method York uses second.MNL


----------

